# Bodykit?



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

somewhere done the line i want to get a bodykit for my 240sx and i got this pics off what i would like it to look like does anyone know where i could find this kit for sale? sry for the bad quality off the pics,


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

are those pics off of a video?

cnat really see the front and rear too well


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kinda looks like bn sports to me..


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah its a video that one looks like it what web site did you get that from


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.google.com


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

o man what a kool site :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

right click on the picture.. you suck at the internet!!!! :loser:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

^ pwned by bad spelling, but he is right, its the BN Motorsports, I know of several sites that have those for sale, Import Fan being the most commonly used by me. but yeah..^ still pwned!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i know how to spell, it was just a mistake in typing 

i lik the bn sports kit.. the lip on the front, huge side skirts and the rear skirts. it makes the car look shorter and lower :thumbup: but the wheels on the pic has got to go -_-


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> i know how to spell, it was just a mistake in typing





> i lik the bn sports kit..


Irony huh?....lol....just teasin.... I lik that kit too.. :thumbup: 

-Alex B.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

i think the front bumper of that red one is this one


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the front lip isn't big enough.. and the kit from the pix look like a complete kit..not mix and match


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

It is called the Drift Kit, u can find it any where that carry's nice 240 kits,

This place happens not to carry it, buttt there in NJ

http://www.wickedbodies.net/generic221.html


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ holy veilside ripoff batman!!!!


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

they are to rice for my taste lol. i am just gona buy the type x bumper i posted a pic of it, like 4 or 3 post up


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

how much are you paying for the kouki bumper??


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

$300 thats after discount and shit tho lol :thumbup: plus like 70 for all the lights and shit


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

try www.importfan.com lots of kits


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

billyjuan said:


> $300 thats after discount and shit tho lol :thumbup: plus like 70 for all the lights and shit


that's not too bad


----------

